# 1.8s



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

The other day on the freeway i seen a trailer hauling new nissans to a dealer im assuming and i see a B15 sentra on it. It had all red Euro lights on the back which looked really good and what really caught my eye is that it said 1.8S. What does this mean? Sorry but Im a B14 owner who might get a B15 and cant afford a spec v so just wanted to know any info on this.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

What you saw is just the 04 gxe. Did you happen to see the front of the car? If not you may change your mind about wanting to get one when you see it


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

No i didnt get a chance to see it. If anything i would get a 03 and swap the tail lights. Whats wrong with the front? What does the 1.8S mean? Besides being a 1.8L engine.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

its like the GXE, whereas the 1.8 is the XE kinda like the altima 2.5S is the equivalent of a gxe.


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Chris, if you want to see the 04 Sentra, look at the sticky in the General section. It'll change your mind, damned quick.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

arent grilles interchangeable?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

no


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

tHe iLleSt RiCe said:


> *arent grilles interchangeable? *


 Albert, you'd actually have to swap out the entire front end...similar to the difference between the 99 B14 and the 95-98 B14 Grilles...but different, because the entire front-end design for the 04 B15 is different that that of the 00 - 03 B15...you'd have to get an all new front end...


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

stealthb14 said:


> *Albert, you'd actually have to swap out the entire front end...similar to the difference between the 99 B14 and the 95-98 B14 Grilles...but different, because the entire front-end design for the 04 B15 is different that that of the 00 - 03 B15...you'd have to get an all new front end... *


actually to replace the 04 grill with an 03, you would have to swap bumpers, then you would have to swap the hood and headlights, which would make you swap both the front fenders as well....


----------



## lovemysan (Jan 31, 2003)

well obviously we're stuck with this for a few years. The value of the pre 04 sentras just went up because that is just plain sad


----------



## germex (Jan 15, 2003)

It's ugly because the French company Renault got a piece of Nissan. Now Nissan is suffering from their styling cues. Has anyone ever seen a good looking Renault (that doesn't live in France)? I think not. God dammit, they took a awesome looking car and fugged it all up. Not worth changing anything IMO. Except maybe taking the brakes off the '04 after dealer hours and putting them on your '02-03'. Joking, don't do that. Peace.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

germex said:


> *It's ugly because the French company Renault got a piece of Nissan. Now Nissan is suffering from their styling cues. Has anyone ever seen a good looking Renault (that doesn't live in France)? I think not. God dammit, they took a awesome looking car and fugged it all up. Not worth changing anything IMO. Except maybe taking the brakes off the '04 after dealer hours and putting them on your '02-03'. Joking, don't do that. Peace. *


has nothign to do with that.

Renault bought out the large portion of Nissan back in 1999 or so. It is essentially what saved them.


----------



## Lurker Above (Apr 21, 2003)

it's interesting how renault has come full circle in japan since the 1940's. i believe they were one of the first civilian automobiles put back into mass production there after the war, and hino motors (they make trucks today) built the renaults under license. my dad owned one in the '60s, had an external crank starter  

carlos goshn has been demonized by everyone from the employees to the subcontractors, but his strong-armed bullcrap-cutting did indeed save a foundering nissan. and before we pin the blame on the french, i believe much of nissan's design work is done right here in southern california, by americans. the 'tooth' is an effort to give nissan cars across the board a similar theme, and considering the costs of redesigning and retooling, i don't see it as a purely cost-cutting move (now leaving things alone or just replacing the se-r front with the 1.8 front i could see as a genuine cost-saving gesture)


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2003)

Got a good look at the 04, the rear lights a cool. The front grill is ok for a GXE, but not worthy of an SER badge. It need to be more aggessive like the 02&03.


----------



## cricket_pimp69 (Jul 31, 2002)

Teknokid said:


> * What does the 1.8S mean? Besides being a 1.8L engine. *


 Ya the "S" is a trim level for the 04 sentras. They are changing us to designate in a sense like the altimas.


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

cricket_pimp69 said:


> *Ya the "S" is a trim level for the 04 sentras. They are changing us to designate in a sense like the altimas. *


what are the other trim levels?


----------



## cricket_pimp69 (Jul 31, 2002)

-XE is now going to be the 1.8
-GXE is now the 1.8S
-2.5 LE is now the 2.5S
-and SE-R/Spec V will remain the same names as now.


----------

